# Correctional psychology in prison / Dialogue



## Donald (Oct 7, 2015)

I wonder if anyone knows whether it would be a realistic scenario to have an inmate sent to the psychologist while he is still in prison.

If so, could the results of the therapy influence prison term and perhaps lead to an early release? I know, this would depend on the crime, but generally speaking?

I also wonder if anyone has a sample dialogue of such a therapy session, especially for the first hour. This may be a dumb question, but I wonder if the doctor would discuss formal things like the inmates particulars and the reason for being imprisoned when they first meet or if they would rather get 'straight to the point' of discussing the patient's issues.

I ask all of these stupid questions because I have a scenario to write about, but am stuck because I have honestly no idea how doctor and inmate would talk to each other when they first meet.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 7, 2015)

Where? I am sure these things vary from country to country, perhaps in Sweden, in England prisoners are treated as units to be processed by medical staff, "Stand up, touch your toes, drop your trousers, you're fit, get out. Next!"


----------



## Donald (Oct 7, 2015)

Let's say the US.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 7, 2015)

I imagine that it's rare but I knew someone personally whose punishment was affected by psychiatric reports after being sentenced.  It was an extreme case though.
He was deemed unfit to complete his sentence and transferred to a non-secure psychiatric home, where he remained until the time of his original sentence was completed.  The psychiatric home was a very open place and a lot more pleasant than you would normally think of such places; probably why it was eventually closed down on the grounds of cost.
The hoops that had to be jumped through to achieve that were phenomenal.  Obviously I'm not party to the sessions or the dialogue due to confidentiality.

EDIT:  This was the UK.


----------



## shadowwalker (Oct 7, 2015)

First, google "mental health care in US prisons" and you'll get a plethora of articles. Then look at the people who wrote them, or people/organizations mentioned in them, and (once you understand what you should be asking based on the articles) contact the experts.

If your main question is what takes place in the first session, not much. The psych will talk about the overall reason for the sessions, discuss with the client what to work on, and generally just build rapport and set ground rules.

As to early release, cooperating with the doctors would be one among many things that influence that - not likely to be the deciding factor, however.


----------



## walker (Oct 7, 2015)

I think psychologists and inmates are both people, so what to expect will vary across the whole gamut of human behavior.

I read an article today about a prison debate team beating Harvard. If you google it, you'll find it. Those inmates are receiving a college education. The prison seems to be invested in reforming the inmates.

In other cases, as we know, inmates are beaten, used for sex, and otherwise abused by guards.

I would expect that the same range of behavior could happen in a psychologist inmate-relationship, ranging from appropriate, reform-based therapy to sexual abuse, disinterest, or worse. I don't think it matters much what it says on a piece of paper should happen. In all of the cases where things go wrong, there are pieces of paper saying that the relationship should be otherwise.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 7, 2015)

Firstly: Why was he sent to prison? Does he  have mental problems, or is this just a matter of 'how can I shorten his sentence?' 

If there was a court hearing, could/would he  have pleaded insanity? 

The problem in prison is getting someone to believe you have those problems and need help, because many people would lie simply to get medication.

So they might need to know that is an issue in the first place. 

And then, if they deemed he did,  he would've been sent to a mental health facility, not prison.


----------



## Donald (Oct 7, 2015)

Squatting / Obstructing

There was a lawsuit and the delinquent was convicted. He is serving a X-year sentence. I wonder if in such a scenario the offender could be commited to therapy so as to rehabalitate him while he remains in the prison. It is important that the therapy is involuntary.


----------



## shadowwalker (Oct 7, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> And then, if they deemed he did,  he would've been sent to a mental health facility, not prison.



Not in the States. The American prison system is deservedly called the biggest mental hospital system in the world. Judges and juries don't even want to hear about a mental illness.



Donald said:


> Squatting / Obstructing
> 
> There was a lawsuit and the delinquent was convicted. He is serving a X-year sentence. I wonder if in such a scenario the offender could be commited to therapy so as to rehabalitate him while he remains in the prison. It is important that the therapy is involuntary.



Wait. Squatting? Nobody gets sent to prison for that. If it's public property, they'll be removed and _maybe _spend a night or so in jail; if it's private property, it becomes a civil matter, so no jail involved. Not sure what you mean by 'obstructing', but if you're meaning like the "Occupy" jokers, then yeah, again it might be a night or so in jail; if you mean physically assaulting someone trying to remove the guy, that's something else entirely. (Google 'assault and battery').


----------

